# Dierks, my everything to me



## Dierksy (11 mo ago)

You were the pinnacle of a perfect companion and a best friend. The 9 years we spent together were pure bliss. The memories we made will stay with me until I hopefully see you again. 

I love you and will miss you dearly. Thank you for everything, pal. 

Hug your pup(s) for me tonight and cherish the time you have with them.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Handsome fella. Remember the good (there's lots of it obviously) grieve little.


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m so sorry for your loss. He was a very handsome boy.


----------



## Dierksy (11 mo ago)

We had a wonderful 9 years. Had to carry him to the emergency vet Saturday while crying my eyes out. HSA was the outcome. Desperately wish it wasn't within hours.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.. He’s a handsome fella, looks a lot like my girl. Cherish the good memories


----------



## Dierksy (11 mo ago)

It's some solace to look back on his fondest things



http://imgur.com/a/6RNACrB




http://imgur.com/a/egyqzEP










Dierks


575 views on Imgur: The magic of the Internet




imgur.com













Dierks


6805 views on Imgur: The magic of the Internet




imgur.com







http://imgur.com/a/TYfhM79




http://imgur.com/a/e8gpUmG




http://imgur.com/a/P8X7Dt9


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

I am very sorry for your loss. Dierks will always warm your heart and make you smile, even though he is gone. He lives forever with you.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. Seep tight big man 😔


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so very sorry. We lost our 9 year old girl suddenly almost a year ago. It's never easy but the shock of it is so hard. Looks like a wonderful life you shared. Peace be with you.


----------



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

Dierksy (and ksotto), same here. We lost Maizey after 9 years. Out of the blue, carried her into the emergency vet but it was too late. Definitely thought we’d have more time together. It felt impossibly tough and took time but we got through it. So sorry for what you’re going through. You’re not alone.


----------



## Jaeger2020 (12 mo ago)

I am so sorry for your loss. Looks like he had an amazing life with you.


----------



## Dierksy (11 mo ago)

Dude loved nothing more than to be in and around water. He'd swim for hours on his own (with a watching eye over him) up at our cabin.



http://imgur.com/a/TsxexvA


Dierks


http://imgur.com/a/oj2gNY7




http://imgur.com/a/F8QfxNT




http://imgur.com/a/Hv3HUJv


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

A beautiful boy, who obviously lived life to the fullest. The pictures and videos are priceless.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

I love the videos, he had an idyllic life. Looking at old photos and videos does make ya feel better, been there done that. Give yourself a hug for me.


----------



## NCMama2019 (Nov 19, 2021)

Dierksy said:


> You were the pinnacle of a perfect companion and a best friend. The 9 years we spent together were pure bliss. The memories we made will stay with me until I hopefully see you again.
> 
> I love you and will miss you dearly. Thank you for everything, pal.
> 
> ...


This. Need more GS owners like yourself buddy. Wonderful post for him.


----------



## Dierksy (11 mo ago)

Last batch of remembrance pictures. Quite the photogenic, always happy looking guy.


----------



## Rionel (Jun 17, 2020)

Sorry for your loss, friend. What a gorgeous fella he’s was. Love the water hose video!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

He reminds me a lot of my sweet Charles in the face, such a pretty boy with such a good life. Healing will come, it always helps to look back when you have so many good memories of them, its never long enough ❤


----------



## mikegray660 (Jan 31, 2018)

great memories, handsome boy - they always go too soon

Rip Dierks

m


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

These wonderful memories you have shared with us will never go away for you. They will make you laugh again with him and cry again for him. My heartfelt condolences on the loss of a dear friend all too soon.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dierksy (11 mo ago)

Mind racing type of can't sleep and this is a ramble post. I've read and re-read a multitude of material on hemangiosarcoma or HSA. 

Dierks passed on the 12th (euthanasia). That Wednesday he was a bit lame early in the day, drinking more water than normal. Talked with the vet and we agreed to keep an eye on him through the night and to come in Thursday if he wasn't better. Thursday was a better day and back to lame and lethargic Friday. Our exercise/walking sessions were short lived through that time. He preferred to just walk Friday and Saturday. He collapsed after a short walking session Saturday. 

He's was healthy his entire life. I understand the logic of HSA, but irrational can't understand why him and why so sudden. One moment he's hiking and the next he collapses only to be ripped from me in a matter of hours. I so desperately wish I had more than a few hours to say goodbye. 

I hardly knew of HSA at that point, only knowing of the name and that it's something to keep an eye on in certain breeds. The emergency vet agreed after I weighed my options. Although there were no official signs of it metastasising in the lungs, it wasn't a definite thing - nor was it definite that it hadn't spread elsewhere. 

Should I have gambled the percentages and hoped it was benign? What would the quality of his life be after surgery? Did I not do enough, should I have done more? 

I feel wronged and it hurts and it sucks, a lot.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It hurts so much when we aren't ready to stop making wonderful memories. The better the memories, the harder the blow. Many of us completely understand. We tell ourselves that sudden turns of health mean that our dogs didn't suffer long. But that helps our head, not our hearts. Keep fresh tissues ready and don't be embarrassed to use them.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

I had to look it up, but it looks like the prognosis is not good, now matter which way you look at it. If you HAD opted for surgery, Diersky would have had to gone through a surgery, could have been very invasive, and painful, then he _may_ have survived another 5 to 7 months. 

I found this website, looks to me it's a real nasty condition. Hemangiosarcoma in Dogs - Flint Animal Cancer Center.

If it had been my dog, I would not have put him through the surgery. JMHO, but I think you did the right thing for him.


----------



## Dierksy (11 mo ago)

Miss him dearly. Hard to lose something you loved more than yourself.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

My deepest sympathy. It's never easy to lose your best friend but you made the right decision not letting him suffer any further. It's hard, cruel but he fills your heart with love and great memories, even though he is gone.


----------



## LogarithmicGSD (9 mo ago)

Good boy, Dierksy, good boy 🥰
You were loved!


----------

